# Riding Pillion



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The Wife says she feels a little sheepish at riding pillion
What do you all think :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice Rucksack blue

Where's the passengers helmet then :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Ewe are havin' a laff.

viator


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

viator said:


> Ewe are havin' a laff.
> 
> viator


Shouldn't that be a Giraffe :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Kev
You can't pull the wool over my eyes, it is not a rucksack, its a Baaaackpack.
A giraffe?, you're putting your neck out a bit with that.
viator


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Now this is sheepish
Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Powered by a ram jet!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*?*

Who has the broadest smile?????


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Now this is sheepish
> Dave p


Why wear a cowboy hat in Wales me wonders.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> The Wife says she feels a little sheepish at riding pillion
> What do you all think :wink: :wink:


I've always thought yours an unusual handle, why FATALHUD?

Does it have some special meaning, or is simply Fart Al Hud, No offence intendeded, I just wondered.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Got it, it's part of the next episode of the Hairy Bikers.

Why a cowboy hat in Wales, mebbe looking to have a bit of Welsh Rarebit, don't ask me what that is cos it is rude, ( by MHF standards.)
viator


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > The Wife says she feels a little sheepish at riding pillion
> ...


"Fat Alan Hudson"
Simples :wink: :wink: :wink:

I was given the name Fatal years ago whilst working abroad and it stuck  

Alan H


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

He's taking his wife, mother-in-law and sprog out for a spin.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Motorcycle sheep Video

Sheep on left at about the 4:50 mark, road is back road to miss Ingleton B6479 if memory serves
If you don't happen to be a biker, watch it anyway, if you are a biker, it's a bit tame for this road, but not bad.


----------

